# Share a file between computers on the homenet



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

I have one machine on a home network called HOMENET with XP and the second and remaining PC wth Win2k.

I have an error which states that the file may be in use when no applications other than the OS are running.

Faile sharing right now goes only one way: from Machine Two called called Lon2biostar to Lon1machspeed. The naming convention is for the motherboards. the network is a simple switch arrangement whcih has worked fine until I installed what is a scratch drive for XP and making the 
setupo from scratch.

I simply forgot what I did the last time through. I have a book for the Win2k machine. 

I also followed the share routine to make lon2biostar drive J. under the 
option for that.

The inability to transfer a file from lon1machspeed to lon2biostar remains.

I am stumped.

Can someone take me through the troubleshooting steps?

On lon1machspeed in My Network Places I can navigate to Lon2biostar
and open a shared folder. I cannot move anything into that shared folder but can transfer files out if it.

There is something I am missing but I don't know what.

The goal would be to make both the whole master drives accessible in both directions. I get hung up int his each time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a permissions issue.

Which is the machine you can't write files to, the 2K or XP machine?


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Sounds like a permissions issue.
> 
> Which is the machine you can't write files to, the 2K or XP machine?


I can get things from the XP machine but cannot transfer files to it even though one shared folder is visible.

I looked at the file specs using properties but couldn't find anything.

You should know that My Network Places does not reveal the other Homenet machine in properties. That's what is puzzling. I just want to get total access both ways.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try configuring for simple sharing on each of the machines.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Try configuring for simple sharing on each of the machines.



Ok. Just saying it doesn't mean I know what it means, but I think I can use the help files and my book to look it up again.

The issues are mostly on the XP machine. I had made a workgroup and at setup of the OS I specified a workgroup called HOMENET. If I go 

desktop > My Network Places > View Workgroup Computers

I see one stock shared folder and the one I made. BUT that shared folder only shows that it is in the default called 'workgroup' and not Homenet.

I will come back with any how-to questions on doing the simple sharing routine.

Thanks for taking this one step at a time.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

So far I still have nothing. I reviiwed sharing etc but still have nothing showing in the 
XP machine. this means that I did the procedure as best I could but but the 
network connections for homenet do not exist on lon2biostar.

On lon1machspeed some security issue is preventing me from doing anything with lon2biostar. I do not know how this situation came about. homenet exists on lon1machspeed.

I just confirmed the sharename on lon1machspeed as homenet.

What I'm not getting from your instruction is anything like the share screen which shows the default C$. It's just a big grey blank with only one piece of info about sharing an entire drive and the warnings against doing so.

I need a checklist for each machine. Please do not use any shorthand.

The format is usually start > next keystroke > next keystroke.

XP help is slow and wordy and for my purposes needlessly oblique.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is the latest.

On the XP machine I ran the Network wizard from the control panel just to see
the contents.

The network wizard now shows the workgroup homenet containing lon1machspeed and
lon2biostar.

That seems pretty good. But when trying to navigate on lon1machspeed I got a Data Execution prevention error and the command just returned the error message.

Does this have to do with firewalls or what? I need no internal security between machines at all. On the outside world of the net I use AVG. That is adequate for my needs. How do I turn off security between my own workgroup computers?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this: http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=255422&messageID=2435778


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Take a look at this: http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=255422&messageID=2435778


Thanks John.

I read through the piece which was well laid out.

I didn't do any changes yet.

The DEP routine seems to refer to recently installed software. I got the 
error by just trying to move things around. 


Current status is I can see both machines on each of the two locations. But I only have access via something I tried earlier: making a shortcut to a shared drive which appears as a folder. All this seems way too complicated.

The goal would be: start > My network Places > click on machine name/icon > open to all the folders on it.

Since I've never heard of DEP the default should be on there.
I'll see what's going on with that.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've never had DEP errors, so I'm not well versed in how to cure them. :smile:


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I've never had DEP errors, so I'm not well versed in how to cure them. :smile:



It's probably something spooky from Microsoft in their 45 million lines of code (or something.) Vista has 55 million lines of code.


:wave:


for the time being I have some transport of files even if it isn't smooth.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

I have run the same error again.

The DEP refers specifically to Windows Explorer.

I have tried to open files or move them various trying to avoid this
but DEP always catches me.

The setting is the standard one which tells the system to use DEP
only for core programs. 

I do not know if my attempts at network setup in a single workgroup called homenet is causing the problem. Or if some tweak of that would fix the 
problem.

Again, I wish for no internal security from using my system elements.
There should be a way to turn DEP off since it has never appeared before. I have no idea how to troubleshoot it.

Someone wave a wand and make it go away.

:wave:


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/forum/windows-xp/29079-windows-dep-error-windows-explorer.html

This longish thread via google yielded nothing. They spent a lot of time talking about
spyware and virus removing routines but never said it solved anything.

More time wasted on a dead end.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

DEP is a general capability that attempts to prevent execution of code in data locations. This usually indicates a program crash, and DEP is designed to terminate the process before the process really does more damage. How it's being triggered here is a mystery. I looked as well, but didn't find anything that seemed to help.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> DEP is a general capability that attempts to prevent execution of code in data locations. This usually indicates a program crash, and DEP is designed to terminate the process before the process really does more damage. How it's being triggered here is a mystery. I looked as well, but didn't find anything that seemed to help.



How do I mark this one resolved-- I don't know where to.

When running Spybot (which I'm lax at doing) only 2 things came up.
Those were related to Microsoft Firewall Bypass.

I told Spybot to fix it and I've been able to move some files.

I cannot be sure if I'm out of the woods for sure. But Windows Explorer seems to be functioning again.


:wave:


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Hold the phone.

Problems not resolved yet.

I may have took a couple extra beats but the problems are Back.

I wonder if I have to reinstall (?)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I wish I could be of more help here, but this is one I'd probably have to be closer to in order to figure it out. :smile:


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I wish I could be of more help here, but this is one I'd probably have to be closer to in order to figure it out. :smile:


Well no response from me posting the HiJackThis log but maybe there is something in that.

My notion is that it is not an intrusion problem but something I did setting up my 2 machines in a workgroup.

there are 2 related errors:

One is the Dr Watson Post Mortem Debugger and the other is this
DEP issue we've discussed here. 

From reading these are not new things but both relate to viruses
and firewalls.

The problem seems to be that the 2 machines are firewalling each other but can communicate with the outside. I'm writing to you on 
the problem XP install now.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'd boot them both in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see how they behave in that mode.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I think I'd boot them both in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see how they behave in that mode.


Ok. I'm just in the mood to give it a whirl.....


Be back with any news.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

loninappleton said:


> Ok. I'm just in the mood to give it a whirl.....
> 
> 
> Be back with any news.


I'm back.

Here is what I found with both machines started in Safe Mode with Networking (something I never did before.)

lon1machspeed running Win2k

My Network places gives

And I'm describing the icons I see....

folder (open) This one is a shared folder I made
Computers Near Me

Computers near me shows 2 computers properly named for homenet

Under lon2biostar 3 open folders are found

personal folder, homenet, sharedocs (the default one)


On lon2biostar safe mode logged in as user

My Network Places

folder (closed) personal folder
disk homenet on lon2biostar
folder (closed) shared folder

In Safe Mode I can move files now to from personal folder.

This nightmare is brought to you by Microsoft. 

I'm hoping you can deduce the sharing violation.

If I remove the personal folder icons and a shortcut made to it,
will Homenet remain intact? Can I get to this stuff from the homenet disk icon?

I'm confused by homenet marked as a folder in one place and 
a disk in another. And by the open and closed icons.

I'm sending you this much. Any more would be too complicated.

Please give one step at a time to correct the sharing violation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's the whole *cookbook*. Start at the top and let us know when you run into a problem, or it doesn't react like it should.



Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

I seem to be behind one or two replies.

Don't know where they got to.

On the XP machine when I ask to view the workgroup I get
both computer icons (not folders, disk drives or something else.)

When I try to open the other machine called lon1machspeed
I get a permissions error after a request for name and password.

The name is refused and there is no password.

What combinations of logins do I have to do to get this
password jumble straightened out? I try to do very little of 
that during setup because I know what a hassle it is.

No passwords should be on here.

On XP there is Administrator and User. Apparently I have to get access
to lon1machspeed that I cannot do.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I recommend creating a password on both machines, since sometimes a lack of a password will cause file sharing issues. Also, note the suggesting in my "cookbook" about creating a matching account name on the server that matches the login name/password of the connecting machine.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Alright starting from the Cookbook above:

(I have firewall programs, only Avast virus checker.

On lon2biostar

for the command at the run prompt it returned:

Pinging lon2biostar [192.***.0.68]
with 32 bytes of data
Reply from 192.***.0.68 (same IP) bytes -=32 time<1ms TTL=128


On lon1machspeed

PING lon1machspeed returns

Pinging lon1machspeed [192.***.0.67]
with 32 bytes of data
Reply from 192.***.168.0.67 (same second IP)
time <10ms TTL=64


The services at the admin services seemed normal and complete.


As to the making of passwords, where is the user profile needed for change? Admin or user? Or does a new user have to be made? If I make one name and one password for one user on both machines,
will it give errors such as "name or password already in use"?

At least we are now beginning a diagnostic. I have no idea how things
get so messed up. the goal is to clean out all the errors and have
2 accessible machines by me.

Please give separate details on this password routine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You create a new account on the "server" machine with the same name/password as is used to login to the connecting machine. The new account just needs access rights to the folders you're sharing, it does not need to be an admin account.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> You create a new account on the "server" machine with the same name/password as is used to login to the connecting machine. The new account just needs access rights to the folders you're sharing, it does not need to be an admin account.


Today I could see that there was some sort of conflict on the Win2k
machine that would not let me do changes at the Users/Passwords Icon.

The dialog was greyed out. There was something that would not set up.

So in trying to make the logins the same, I got blocked.

Does that have to be done in Safe mode?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No, but it has to be done on an account with administrative rights.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> No, but it has to be done on an account with administrative rights.



I was able to change it. Both machine should have the same login name and password now-- no confusions between trying to remember lon and lon1. I would still prefer to not have to go through that.

Next thing I need to do is clean out the rubbish and standardize the 
sharing between the 2 machines.

My Network Places is a mess. It shoudl be cleaned out and sharing 
established.

All this rubbish got in there from right clicking and naming things and not really doing it in a 'system map' manner. The network tree doesn't show things in the right place or doesn't show them at all, yet one personal shared folder is still accessible to transfer files one way.

I remember setting up 3 machines under Win2k and did it all at once.

Those routines are no longer fresh and I have to do it a step at a time.

Unfortunately no single book or printed routine seems to work well.
They talk about these things but not how to troubleshoot.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do they all work properly now?


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Do they all work properly now?



Unfortunately no. Still doing the trouble shooting.

I've lost the lon1machspeed on the lon2biostar info about the workgroup.

The workgroup is the next problem to address. Also there are too many different checks to perform: administrative, my workgroup, my this and my that.

Let's start from here.

When I view the workgroup on lon2biostar I see the workgroup homenet but only lon2biostar on it. I want to add lon1machspeed and be able to see all it's folders-- what's called mapping a drive.

On the lon2biostar, I have one "networked computers" (the icon with the little pipe connected to it.) It is called J:

It is by itself showing connection to the workgroup homenet.

On the lon1machspeed machine I have both machines when asking for
computers near me.

When clicking on the lon2biostar from lon1machspeed I get
open folder icons one of which is marked Homenet. Homenet should not be a folder icon but something identifying the workgroup.

If this sounds confusing it is. That's why I want to clean out stuff.

I want to remove the personal shared file folder and have the 
C: drive on both machines mapped. One is mapped. I have attempted to map the other but don't want to make the problem worse.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Personally - at this point if I were you, I would wipe out the home network and start over fresh and let the Wizard do it's thing! I would make sure whatever permissions are needed are set up before re-doing the home network setup. (XP is more likely the cuplrit in my opinion than 2000).


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

ComputerQueen said:


> Personally - at this point if I were you, I would wipe out the home network and start over fresh and let the Wizard do it's thing! I would make sure whatever permissions are needed are set up before re-doing the home network setup. (XP is more likely the cuplrit in my opinion than 2000).



Well, it comes down to not wanting to lose the file transport I have
at the moment. 

How can I be sure that I've 'got everything' when eliminating 'homenet'?

And since I've been confused by book reading and web links, what is the 
exact process to run the Wizard on both machines?

During setup of the OS I've done the task of making the workgroup. 
What I haven't been able to get right is sharing the whole volume of C:
on both machines.

When I see c: icon on My Computer I want to be able to say add to 
lets call it newworkgroup on each machine. This involves making a network drive with a different drive letter like J or K. I've done that.
I haven't gotten it right.

Please give an exact how to or I might be in over my head and lose
the file transfer ability I have now. I make printed copies so I can follow them.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

One thing that is driving me batty is this:

No matter how often I establish a workgroup, the view whole network
option does not show the workgroup connection nor anything on it
in either machine.

This is giving me the rat in a maze feeling and that's why no progress.

Everything seems to be a dead end on this. It's something I'm not doing but I don't know what it is.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the "View whole network" option?


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

johnwill said:


> What's the "View whole network" option?


Oh.

On XP I'm talking about View Computer Connections.

That gives the local Area Connection on the Rhine Fast Ethernet Network/Connected/Firewalled/

Doesn't show workgroups or anything else. It's bare.

On Win2k:

Start> My Network Places > Entire Network gives an Empty window
Under Computers Near Me My Network Places gives the compter icon lon1machspeed.


Even though no connections seem to visible, shortcut from 
lon1machspeed to a personal shared folder on lon2biostar is functioning.
That's the only thing that functioning with out errors.

Plus my slippers are getting worn out.

I'm still in the position of having to clean things out and not knowing 
what needs to go. The advice above about letting the wizard do it went unanswered.

I've looked at what should be done about firewalling in XP at the Control Panel but did not find any places to turn things off.


From your previous cookbook help all I've really done is make the name and password the same on both machines.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know what happened to my response to you about using the wizard to set up your network - it was late when I responded.

I have only set up a home network twice and it has been some time since then. Basically I simply ran the Network Setup Wizard in the Microsoft program. I followed whatever directions it gave me. I ran the wizard on both machines. My PC files that are shared show up on my laptop under "MY NETWORK PLACES". I share my PC files and 2 external hard drives attached to my PC - which is where I keep photos, clipart, music etc - items that consume large amount of space.

On my PC,a ny items I want my laptop to have access to I go to the PROPERTIES of that file and select :Share. That file will now show up under MY NETWORK PLACES on my laptop. I also have both machines permissions set up to allow the other machine to copy.

One of the things to consider is when it gets to a point of frustration or the possibility of making a real mess of things - it's time to ask for professional ( or a teenager that loves computing! ) to setup this up for you correctly. It will be well worth the money spent. I have learned - and usally the hard way - when to stop and when to call for help. I am willing to try to resolve most of my own issues - but there are situations I just don't know enough about that if I try to do it on my own - I just make a mess and have to pay to get it done anyway! So - just know your potential. If it is really important that you have this setup and have it done correctly - seek professional help.

If you are doing it just because you want it (not necessary for work or anything) then you can continue to try to get a handle on it - but just keep in mind - the more things you do incorrectly - the more things can be affected and eventually you may have BIG issues to resolve. Be willing to recognize your limits.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

I look on this as an experimental setup.

Today for comparison sake I jacked in my backup HD for one machine.
I have yet to format the backup for the other one since retrieved from warranty repair.

So I can do another setup if I have to.

I have run the Wizard and it asks if this is a business or not and the rest of it and I always give homenet as the name of the workgroup but it is still
not communicating correctly.

I apparently have folders mapped instead of drives.

There should be a way edit the workgroup and network connections to get the dead wood out and keep whats working. That's the spot I'm in.

My personal folder that can share one way I believe I did as you said
through properties.

Other times I have struggled but TSF usually comes through. 



The back and forth can be slow.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Some progress.

At least now I have the following:

Both machines with the same login name and password to avoid confusion.

Both machines showing in the workgroup on both computers.

What remains to straighten out is a shared folder called myfolderonlon2biostar.

The problem is I don't know how to delete it.

Since I want to keep the content, when the message comes up
"do you really want to delete myfolderonlon2biostar? I say no.

I don't know what damage I could to the original before the fileshare
myfolder.

But if I can get the shared folder out I think the sharing violation will
be cured. If I have access to the workgroup now I should not need the 
single shared folder.

Any opinion?


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

If you want to keep the content of the shared file but don't want it shared anymore - why don't you just change it from being shared to NOT being shared. Just go to the file properties and uncheck to share it. Then it is available only on the computer it resides at ....


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

ComputerQueen said:


> If you want to keep the content of the shared file but don't want it shared anymore - why don't you just change it from being shared to NOT being shared. Just go to the file properties and uncheck to share it. Then it is available only on the computer it resides at ....



Ok. I believe I tried to right click on it to do that but wasn't seeing the 
right option. Maybe didn't do it locally on the right box. I'll report back with results.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

This is a simple enough procedure but I wound up putting it back.

While trying to do the file transfer by going through Computers Near Me
then drilling down to the mypersonalfolder, I got there ok but i couldn't
make the transfer.

So to review:

turned off sharing on mypersonal folder
accessed the folder remotely through homenet > lon2biostar > mypersonal folder.

The error reported was a sharing violation that didn't have administrative privileges or something. I have tried to turn all this
admin muck off but apparently not enough.

So I put mypersonalfolder back on the share. It works again.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't believe you can "unshare" a file remotely. I always thought you needed to be at the file's origin to turn off sharing. 

However, if things are working the way you want them to, then you have accomplished your goal. And that was the whole purpose of your original post!

Congratulations.


----------

